# Recording movies with EOS Cameras (eos-movrec)



## xlastshotx

Ah, I was planning on posting about this today. I just found that software the other day. I haven't had to much time with it yet, but it is pretty fun to mess around with.


----------



## Mr_Nibbles

I just downloaded this and I will try it out over the weekend. I'm surprised that this thread isn't huge.


----------



## Danylu

There is also a Nikon equivalent. But most cameras with live view have video recording nowadays and it is also not so convenient to shoot tethered like this for 480p (at least on the one Nikon one I found).


----------



## dafour

Too bad my 400D doesnt support


----------



## MooMoo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dafour* 
Too bad my 400D doesnt support









Its because of LiveView :/


----------



## kinubic

does the Nikon D3000 support this lol?


----------



## MooMoo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kinubic* 
does the Nikon D3000 support this lol?

I dont think so, but you can always try


----------



## telnet247

This is awesome I had no idea my 450D could record video and was almost tempted to upgrade to a 500D... Can't wait to finish work so I can try it!


----------



## Artikbot

I know this is a huge ass necro, but YOU SAVED ME!!

I thought I'd be stuck to filming videos with my Neo V, but the 450D can too!









Huge reps


----------



## MooMoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Artikbot*
> 
> I know this is a huge ass necro, but YOU SAVED ME!!
> 
> I thought I'd be stuck to filming videos with my Neo V, but the 450D can too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Huge reps


Thats nice to hear that I helped you


----------



## re404

Is it so that it does not support the 500D on OS X yet?
(Latest version is 0.1.9.beta2 now and windows is far ahead in terms of version no's)

Thanks ...


----------

